# Uhh does anyone know what on earth this is??



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My girlfriend lives in Sydney. She was walking home from work last night, saw this thing in the sky and took a picture of it. Does anyone know what the heck it is???


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

One of 'em giant jellyfishes that live in the sky


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dude, I was sitting here wondering about some of the ways Moon affects our sky but this ain't one of them...what it is, is that it's pretty cool looking...looks like a concentration of energy at the center and the shape is lovely, like a silk drape falling gently...then, of course, there are camera things that happen; again, I've never seen one like this.

Very cool shot.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Couchie said:


> One of 'em giant jellyfishes that live in the sky


I've seen those guys; they were in the pilot of Star Trek TNG. But I thought it was just your people coming to take you home.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Violadude, I can tell you one thing for sure: whatever that is, it's not *on* or *of* this *Earth*, at least not the one we're familiar with!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

UFOlogists call them space serpents (I'm serious). Google it.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Looking at the lights in the bottom-right, I'd say it's probably part of a laser light show.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oops, false alarm guys. I found out what it was.

http://www.altmedia.net.au/keeping-it-local/39599


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, extra-terrestial or not, it is still awesome looking, and your girlfriend took an excellent shot of it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> Well, extra-terrestial or not, it is still awesome looking, and your girlfriend took an excellent shot of it.


I was so freaked out that it was extraterrestrial related.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

We have a lot of these arty things going on here. A number of years ago it was the painted cows thing, sold for charity. It was put on in cities all over the world inc. here Down Under. We love our art here, I think I read a statistic that more people go to the art gallery than to see the footy live on an average weekend. But we don't like just old boring things, we like things that are fun and quirky, and there's always something like this put on by our city/local councils every year, esp. Spring, Summer...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw that. It was lovely.


----------

